
For every AT&T Android user there are 15 iPhone: What will it be at Verizon? - shawndumas
http://www.asymco.com/2011/01/11/for-every-att-android-user-there-are-15-iphone-users-what-will-be-the-ratio-at-verizon/
======
ZeroGravitas
A more interesting question is what will the AT&T ratio drop to as iPhone
users switch carrier now that they have that option, and AT&T starts pushing
high-end Android exclusives like the CES-wowing Motorola Atrix. A possibility
which seems to have been overlooked in this curiously one-sided "analysis".

A serious answer is that the rate will probably be somewhere around 1:1, the
current US install base ratio across all carriers. To get even 2:1, given
their current Android install base they'd have to get every current iPhone
user in the US to switch, or generate a similar number from new users or RIMM
and Android defectors (with Android defectors counting twice since they reduce
the Android count too, so they "only" need the same number as half the US
installed base of iPhone to switch from Android).

